# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Type de serial version uid

## aperrin

Bonjour,
Afin de supprimer le warning sur les classes java implmentant l'interface srializable je souhaite gnrer un serial version uid.
Sous eclipse (mais peut importe eclipse) il est possible de gnrer un serial version uid de deux manire diffrentes :
Default version uid,
Generated version uid.

Quand faut t-il utiliser l'un ou l'autre ?

Merci pour les rponses.

----------


## Pill_S

De prfrence, generated, qui utilise un algo permettant d'tre +/- sr que le serialid est unique.

"default" va simplement mettre "1L" dans ce champ. Ce qui peut poser quelques problmes.

----------


## le y@m's

> De prfrence, generated, qui utilise un algo permettant d'tre +/- sr que le serialid est unique.
> 
> "default" va simplement mettre "1L" dans ce champ. Ce qui peut poser quelques problmes.


Ce n'est pas trs grave si le serialVersionUID est le mme pour deux classe diffrentes. 
Ce qui est important c'est de redfinir explicitement le serialVersionUID afin d'tre sr d'avoir le mme pour une version d'une classe donne  ::arrow::  plus d'infos sur le serialVersionUID  :;): .

----------


## soufianetomase

> De prfrence, generated, qui utilise un algo permettant d'tre +/- sr que le serialid est unique.
> 
> "default" va simplement mettre "1L" dans ce champ. Ce qui peut poser quelques problmes.


Bonjour,
quel est le genre de problme que peut arriver?
Merci d'avance.

----------

